# Kissed a girl



## DS29790bb (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, I actually went on OKCupid over the summer and chatted with some people. None really interested me except one, so I actually asked her out on my first ever date (at age 20) for coffee earlier in the month.

Well, that turned into a dinner date the next time, which ended in an awkward kiss that I wasn't happy about but that was my first ever sober kiss.

Then tonight, we caught a movie (which was good because I was so tired my mind was just not the usual) and we held hands during the movie, walked back with my arm around her, and ended the night with three kisses (not a makeout session, because of where we were, but still). I think I opened my mouth too wide and used too much tongue, so not great form haha, but I hope she forgives me. That was my first ever legit sober kiss and she is definitely interested in seeing me again!!!

So I don't know what else to say, other than the fact that I'm proud of myself for kinda forcing me to do this and gain experience. I hope it works out between us, but if not, it's at least valuable.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Way to go, man! I really hope I'll create a similar thread pretty soon as well  Good luck with that girl, hopefully everything will work out fine.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Awww this was so nice to read. I'm happy for you, congratulations


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

way to go


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Aww! That's awesome!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome man. I hope to maybe one day reach that far as you have.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

First sober kiss, not first kiss.


----------



## pceflwerpwer (Oct 2, 2013)

good stuff man! you can do it bra!


----------



## Nairamist (Sep 28, 2013)

congrats man!


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Glad to know that Okcupid can lead to that 

'grats


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Nobody cares keep it to yourself


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

Gus954 said:


> Nobody cares keep it to yourself


Don't be rude, I think this a huge step for anybody with social anxiety. Congrats on the triumph!


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Good stuff bro. Hope i can kiss a girl before i'm 20


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Aw this is cute!! :3 congrats man and wishing you happiness


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm so jealous!Dammit.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yea reading that made me jelous lol. But congrat, that's awesome man.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Gus954 said:


> Nobody cares keep it to yourself


YOU don't care. Why include everybody in it?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

this calls for






kissing is still disgusting imo tho, especially open mouth, tongue etc


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Did you like it?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

jesica24 said:


> YOU don't care. Why include everybody in it?


Jealousy is a ******.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Cool , did she comment after the kiss or giggled ?


----------

